# chute ratchet is not as firm as it used to be



## Chris Wood (Dec 2, 2019)

I normally use my CCR2450 with the chute pointing sideways (to the extreme). It's only about 6 years old. Did not notice any issue last season, but first time out this year the chute is relatively free to rotate so the snow doesn't go where I want it to. Is there as YouTube on taking one of these apart?


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Are we talking about this?


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

I think dbert is correct and here is a video to help.


----------

